# Selling ST-4



## Svedka

Solid machine MASS MASS MASS parts tracks transaxles roadwheels Subaru motors heaters exhaust welded parts rigs radiators towers belts books sprockets steel brass pullys new chains idlers several kind etc etc etc 907 252 7210 text or call two fish totes and a half a shed its a 1958 will get number I posted it under AK19kilo before


----------



## Svedka

Should be on Craigslist too anchorauga/methanuska in ATV thanks for reading it will post pics from the shop


----------



## Svedka

A few more pics.


----------



## Svedka

Spares to run it moved machine around everything works steering no hang ups


----------



## Svedka

Updating craigslist today many more pictures anchorage craigslist ATV


----------



## Svedka

St4


----------



## Svedka

Pic


----------



## Svedka

Parts


----------



## Svedka

More


----------



## Svedka

Yup


----------



## Svedka

Solid


----------



## Svedka

Again


----------



## Svedka

More


----------



## Svedka

Another


----------



## Svedka

For sale


----------



## Svedka

907 252 7210 jimmy


----------



## teledawg

FYI..

Here is a link to your craigslist ad:

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/snw/5198029631.html

Impressive stash or spare parts I'd have to say. Even a spare variator with transmission. Wow!


----------



## Svedka

Selling to build shop interested in gravel/cash/building materials. Have covered storage for machine or can take to port. Got a quote for 2500 to Tacoma from soldotna alaska. Asking 5000 dont see this many spares with machine EVER LOL Jimmy 907 252 7210


----------



## redsqwrl

Ah so a nice load of lumber from the upper midwest would help......


----------



## Svedka

It would. And I'm patient......


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

redsqwrl said:


> Ah so a nice load of lumber from the upper midwest would help......



If you supply the lumber redsquirel  I'll supply the Midwest partners you know. 
And if you supply the truck and fuel I'll supply the trailer 
If this was closer it would be in my backyard


----------



## Svedka

Tracks


----------



## Svedka

They look pretty good


----------



## Veedubfreak86

Any chance you would be willing to part with some of the extras ?


----------

